# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وفاة الداعية السعودي (صالح الحمودي) رحمه الله تعالى

## محمد عبد الأعلى

تناقلت الأخبار نبأ وفاة الداعية السعودي فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن محمد بن إبراهيم الحمودي رحمه الله تعالى
حيث انتقل رحمه الله تعالى، مساء اليوم، عن عمر ناهز 48 عاماً، بعد عودته من رحلة دعوية لدولة رواندا في قارة أفريقيا، تعرض خلالها لمرض الملاريا.وكان الشيخ قد أدخل العناية المركزة قبل يومين، حيث تقرر الصلاة عليه غداً الأربعاء في جامع الملك خالد بأم الحمام، والعزاء في استراحة والده بحي البديعة بالرياض.رحم الله الفقيد وأسكنه فسيح جناته، وألهم ذويه الصبر والسلوان، وجزاه الله خيراً على ما قدم في خدمة الإسلام والمسلمين. إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

رحمة الله واسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## أم أروى المكية

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة .

----------

